# Napa Valley - Vino Bello/Meritage



## presley (Nov 2, 2015)

Does the Meritage offer a guided tour of their wine cellar? I know it is available to visit while staying at Vino Bello, but I am trying to decide if I should book a guided tour of the wine cellar at the Castle. If there is one on site at Vino Bello, I won't need to see the one at the Castle. 

What else is there to do on site at Vino Bello? From what I understand, it is not walking distance to anything. I am renting a car and will be driving out to Castello di Amorosa one day and Safari West on another and will do sightseeing/wine visiting on the way to and from both of those. I'm wondering how much there is to do on site at the resort.


----------



## blr666 (Nov 2, 2015)

There's wine tasting, bowling, bocce ball, and a short hike in the Vineyard.   There are a couple of restaurants, pools, and a spa for massage.   I heard the tour of the castle is cool.


----------



## SmithOp (Nov 2, 2015)

We did the VIP pairing with self guided tour at Castello di Amorosa, enjoyed the Italian sommelier in the private room.  The public tasting was elbow to elbow in the basement.

VB was offering a tour in their shuttle, it was three wineries, ending at the on site one.  The shuttle will take you downtown starting at 4pm, we used it to go out to dinner.

We spent one full day in the spa, came out like wet noodles.

Fall is a good time, should be lots of colors when you take the drives.

Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (Nov 2, 2015)

SmithOp said:


> We spent one full day in the spa, came out like wet noodles.



I just saw a special at the spa that I decided is a must do instead of going to Safari West. I'll table Safari West for another visit. It sounds like there is actually enough going on at the resort to keep me entertained.


----------



## presley (Nov 9, 2015)

*Update - I am back from stay.*

I just returned from my stay there. I'll be posting a very long and detailed review. If you are interested in the long review, check reviews in a couple days.

I did the tour at the castle. It was fun. I had discounts for the castle from the "owners complimentary breakfast" at Vino bello.  

Just wanted to offer to answer any questions if anyone has any about Vino Bello, the Meritage or the surrounding area. One thing I found interesting is that the nearby Target charges .10 cents/per bag and they got rid of plastic bags. I wonder if all Targets will do that eventually.


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 9, 2015)

Its not Target. It's the city. Encinitas charges for bags because the city banned plastic bags.


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 10, 2015)

I was under the impression the whole state of California banned plastic bags.  It was piecemeal city by city for a while but then didn't the whole state do it?


----------



## presley (Nov 10, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> I was under the impression the whole state of California banned plastic bags.  It was piecemeal city by city for a while but then didn't the whole state do it?



Nope. Lots of plastic bags here. In fact, where my daughter works in Orange County, many customers ask for extra plastic bags. People buy one bag of groceries, but want 6 bags.


----------



## VacationForever (Nov 10, 2015)

presley said:


> I just saw a special at the spa that I decided is a must do instead of going to Safari West. I'll table Safari West for another visit. It sounds like there is actually enough going on at the resort to keep me entertained.



I would pick Safari West over spa, but then I am not a girlie girl.


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 10, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> I was under the impression the whole state of California banned plastic bags.  It was piecemeal city by city for a while but then didn't the whole state do it?



City by City


----------



## VegasBella (Nov 10, 2015)

presley said:


> Nope. Lots of plastic bags here. In fact, where my daughter works in Orange County, many customers ask for extra plastic bags. People buy one bag of groceries, but want 6 bags.



I looked it up and there was a state law passed but then it was tabled by a plastic bag industry backed referendum. It is supposed to be voted on again soon. 

http://www.latimes.com/local/political/la-me-pc-california-plastic-bag-ban-20150223-story.html

http://www.cawrecycles.org/recycling-news/secondballotmeasure


----------



## hcarman (Jan 7, 2016)

We stayed at this property last year and did a wine tasting in the cellar and visited the spa that is also in the cellar.  It is pretty unique.  The grounds are gorgeous - and we were there after harvest.  Fall should be wonderful.  The timeshare has quite a few amenities because it is attached to the resort.  There is a bowling alley with about 6 lanes, several bars and restaurants, pools and hot tubs, the spa, wine tasting, and as another poster mentioned - a shuttle to the down town.  The resort will even ship your wine purchases for you so you don't have to struggle with bringing them home on a plane.

We did find food and beverage prices at the resort to be pricey - but I am guessing everything in Napa is a bit pricey.


----------

